# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > QU-BD One Up & Two Up Forum >  Kickstarter Project Update #27: Firmware Download Link

## Eddie

*Project Update #27: Firmware Download Link*Posted by Chelsea Thompson ♥ Like

Click the link to download:  http://www.qu-bd.com/BothUps/Up_Firmware.zip
Firmware loading instructions: http://reprap.org/wiki/Printrboard
This is for people that want to mod things and is not required for a majority of printer owners

----------

